# Early Spring Camping



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone have any trips planned? We will be going to Fall Creek Falls in the next few weeks.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jeep Guy said:


> Anyone have any trips planned? We will be going to Fall Creek Falls in the next few weeks.


 The first trip we have planned is to Colonial Williamsburg at the end of April. If the weather permits, we could do a shake down weekend in the mountains. Weather will decide for us here in the North East!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

April Vacation - Normandy Farms, Foxboro,MA


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have several extended travel plans for this summer. Our first outing of the year is planned for the boys spring break in mid April. Dependent on the weather, we plan to head to southern Indiana.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Heading to Niagara Falls in mid April with the parental unit coming all the way from Australia to spend some time with us.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I would love to get out. For several years the DW and I would make it out camping either the first or second weekend of March. This year we have had over 2' of snow over a couple of weeks and still have a good foot plus a big snow pile in front of the camper so no way to get it out. Already started with some upgrades and repairs on the camper though and may do some clearing out and cleaning up this weekend even if I can't get it out. First planned trip is April 20th to one of our favorite spots near Muscatine IA right on the Mississippi River so we can go to a Camp Board meeting and take a couple of kids to a church Youth Rally.


----------



## mdmorgan2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Planning a trip Friday and it will be raining Then the rest of the time SUNSHINE & 79F Canyon Lake in Az. Weather beautiful !!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Jeep Guy said:


> Anyone have any trips planned? We will be going to Fall Creek Falls in the next few weeks.


Seven weekends spent in the Outback since the New Year. 13, yes that is THIRTEEN trips scheduled to take me through September. Got a few more reservations to complete the summer camping season. Looking forward to a super fun SOCAL year.


----------



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

got the old outback at myrtle beach sc through the rest of the week so far great weather hope the rest of the week is just as good!!!


----------



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Where in Myrtle Beach are you staying? Years ago we used to tent camp at the state park. Wow those were some fun trips.


----------



## kbuck 300 RB (Mar 4, 2013)

Have a trip planned for this weekend. Taking the new Outback to dry camp and do some spring Turkey hunting in South Texas. We are very excited for our first outing. Been packing and reading the forums for several weeks looking to learn what we can about the dry camping world. We have been camping our whole life but no dry camping since the days of the tent. We had a small Terry for years. Went the route of the motorhome sold it last year and am looking forward to the space that the Outback affords us.

Kevin


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

We left the northeast on Sunday am and are in Myrtle Beach now. Only have one more day here before we scoot down to Savannah. Lovin it!


----------



## E6FIREMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

hanging out at ocean lakes


----------

